# t-shirts for "some" of you guys???



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

After a long night of drinking the night of my 40th, one of my buddies called one of my other married buddies Dumb Truck Balls because this married buddy says he does whatever he wants. Well, instantly a t-shirt idea came to mind. Thanks to Froogle for the truck art work, and my handy pencil work, I added the load to the back of the truck and this is a t-shirt I am having made for the buddies that helped conceive this idea....as well as a couple for myself









So if any of you guys have big enough ..... um....... balls and you would like a shirt, let me know, I will be selling them at whatever the cost ends up being, this isnt a RDC project, just a fun idea I would like to get going, who knows, it could be as big as "dont worry be happy" LOL.

The shirts will be black with white graphics, the large image will be on the back, the small image will be on the front. 

I'm working on prices now from a couple friends to try and getthe best deal, once I have a rough idea how many I need they can fine tune it with a final total per shirt, I hope to have them come in at no more than $10 to $12 each.

*EDIT: With art work and shipping, they average $13 each plus shipping, in the U.S. I can probably ship this for $6, any more and I'll eat the difference, these are the names so far that want one, you can send paypal to this address, please make sure you add your forum user name and the forum you are from since I have this offer on only 3 forums, this one, mine and one other forum. Paypal address is **[email protected]*

*As people make their payments I will edit the list and write PAID next to their names.*

*Thanks guys.*


*The Big Bad Wolf - Size - XXXL - PAID*
*crwBrute7504x4i - Size - XXL - PAID*
*Eastexasmudder - Size - XL - PAID
teryxrider1979 - size - XXL - PAID
Pond Tunes - size - L - Paid 
*


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol. That's awesome!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Heheh ! Love it! It's perfect for me and I really do whatever I want. My wife truly makes me pay for it though. Ah well.... Fish gotta swim and birds gotta eat. Not going to change my spots. I'll take one give a holler when they are ready. My lift is awesome by the way. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while at work getting paiiid!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

lmbo i so want a shirt haha


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I want one of those too let us know when they are ready.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's an awesome t-shirt design. I love it. I hope you make these available to us little guys. I really want one. I tell my friends all the time that I do whatever I want.

I'm going in.


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sighn me up for one!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Okay, for me to get the art work done, and have them shipped to me, we are looking at $13/shirt, then I can ship them out, likely for around $6 each depending.
So anyone that wants one, please confirm, these will be a paypal or cash/money order only as they are not going through the business and are just a little side project.
Thanks!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Payment Sent!! Cant wait for the shirt.


----------



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh yeah I want one. 2XL Payment sent


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

teryxrider1979 said:


> Oh yeah I want one. 2XL Payment sent


 
Yours hasnt come through yet, make sure you sent it to a .CA email address, not a .COM address


----------



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

ok, ijust sent it to the correct address


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Still waitin on a few more guys to make payment so we can get this started....

Pond Tunes, I need your shipping addy buddy!


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

cant wait for these ...awesome idea rubberdown ...


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Stoked bout the shirt, my wife will hate it and the more reason to love it!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Okay guys, I'm gonna give it till maybe this Wednesday, if the last few guys haven't paid by then I'll remove them from the list and get this order started.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I've changed my mind Rubberdown. I guess i don't have DTB after all. You can take my name off the list.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mines an xl and when i get home i will submit my payment sry took so long been busy at work


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

no prob


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Okay guys, on Monday whoever hasnt paid will be taken off the list, I wanna get these started for everyone that has paid so come Monday I'm placing the order


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Order has been placed, as soon as I have them in hand, they will start to ship out to you guys


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

:haha::fing02::werd I wish they had a smiley for running with scissors!)


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Any word on these shirts? I need to inform others of my independence lol


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

They were shipped to me on Friday, sent to the wrong address but luckily it was re-routed before it arrived. I should be going to pick them up early next week.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Shirts are on their way to you guys! I wore mine all day today


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I love unexpected goodies kinda forgot about em! Looks good.








Got my oil filter sandwich adapter same time too! Not a bad day.













Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------

